# Problème touche maj du clavier !



## bewyl (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour !
Depuis que j'ai acheté mon mac il y a quatre mois, j'ai du mal à utilisé les chiffres en haut du clavier (et je n'ai pas de clavier numérique sur le coté) La touche maj marche pour faire les chiffres, mais dès que j'utilise la touche maj pour vérouillée celle ci me donne toujours & É " ' ... , je ne peux donc pas taper plein de chiffres à la suite.. J'ai été voir dans préférence système / clavier souris mais je ne trouve pas les modifs à faire !
Merci pour vos réponses : )


----------



## cameleone (17 Février 2010)

bewyl a dit:


> Bonjour !
> Depuis que j'ai acheté mon mac il y a quatre mois, j'ai du mal à utilisé les chiffres en haut du clavier (et je n'ai pas de clavier numérique sur le coté) La touche maj marche pour faire les chiffres, mais dès que j'utilise la touche maj pour vérouillée celle ci me donne toujours & É " ' ... , je ne peux donc pas taper plein de chiffres à la suite.. J'ai été voir dans préférence système / clavier souris mais je ne trouve pas les modifs à faire !
> Merci pour vos réponses : )



Salut !

Préférences système > Personnel > Langue et texte > onglet Méthodes de saisie > sélectionner Français et Français numérique, puis cocher la case Afficher le menu Saisie dans la barre des menus.

A partir de ce menu dans la barre en haut à droite de ton écran (tu verras un petit drapeau français affiché) sélectionne Français numérique (drapeau français avec les chiffres 1 2 3 en-dessous). Désormais, la touche Verr Maj te donnera accès directement aux chiffres.


----------



## bewyl (17 Février 2010)

Effectivement je ne savais pas qu'il fallait en plus des modification dans préférence système cliquer sur le petit drapeau en haut à gauche et mettre le drapeau 123 ! Merci  beaucoup !


----------



## cameleone (17 Février 2010)

Disons que ça te permet de passer rapidement d'une configuration clavier à une autre...


----------

